# Teichsubstrat



## Perilax (3. Mai 2006)

Hallo allerseits

Ich bin neu hier und werd mich gleich noch vorstellen 

Anlässlich des Baus unseres neuen Teichs (Fertigbecken / 750l) habe ich im Gartenzentrum etwas Teichsubstrat gekauft. Nun bin ich mir aber gar nicht so sicher, für was ich das eigentlich benutzten soll.  

zum Teichsubstrat (es handelt sich um das Teichsubstrat Extra)

Auf der Verpackung steht leider nix näheres. Ist dies nur zur Deko oder kann ich da direkt meine Pflanzen reinpflanzen?

Weiss jemand von Euch mehr darüber.

Herzlichen Dank für Eure Antworten.

Gruss aus der sonnigen Schweiz
Perilax

PS: Ich hoffe, es ist erlaubt, externe Links hier zu posten.


----------



## Thorsten (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Teichsubstrat*

Hallo Perilax,

schaue doch mal Hier

Wenn dann noch fragen sind, immer raus damit


----------



## karsten. (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Teichsubstrat*

Hallo
in Stefan´s Beitrag ist das seit einiger Zeit gehandelte Substrat
noch nicht ausdrücklich erwähnt . 
Es handelt sich dabei um meist um thermischexpandierte Kalk Ton Gemische 
mit allerlei meist nicht genauer erwähnten Wudu Bestandteilen. 
Diese Substrate gibt es mittlerweile
von _ase über _itakraft bis NoName von fast allen Anbietern. 
Für eine Art Perlite Schüttgut z.T zu exorbitanten Preisen.
Aber DAS hatten wir ja schon mal , Marketing über Preis....

Zum Substrat ,
als Anhänger von grobkörnigen Substrat seh ich außer dem Preis keine Nachteile. 
Für __ Teichrosen sicherlich zu mager !

@ Perilax 
richtig als Bodengrund verwenden und bepflanzen


übrigens super als Zuschlagstoff oder Anzuchtsubstrat für Eure Bonsai´s geeignet  
http://www.bonsai-fachforum.de/viewtopic.php?t=6609/?q=vitakraft

mfG
karsten.


----------



## Perilax (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Teichsubstrat*

Herzlichen Dank für Eure Antworten. Ich wusste nicht bzw. weiss auch jetzt noch nicht genau, aus welchen Bestandteilen dieses Material besteht. Ich weiss, die Frage drängt sich auf, wieso ich dieses Substrat denn überhaupt gekauft habe 

@karsten.
Genau die Info, die du noch ergänzt hast, hat mir noch gefehlt. Ich versuchs doch einfach.  Ich werde versuchen meine Pflanzen in dieses Substrat (ohne weitere Zusätze) zu pflanzen.


----------



## StefanS (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Teichsubstrat*

Hallo,

in der Tat hatte ich dieses Substrat noch nicht in meinen Beitrag eingearbeitet. Ich gedenke auch nicht, das zu tun. Wieso auch ?? Es ist aus meiner Sicht reine Geldschneiderei. Wieso sollte man sich für teures Geld ein derartiges Material literweise kaufen, wenn es Verlege- oder Fugensand, Sand, Kies oder Material wie Blähton oder Lavabruch auch tut (wobei ich der Meinung bin, dass Verlegesand oder Sand Körnung 1,5 - 2,0 mm optimal sind), wobei erstere in Tonnen oder Kubikmetern bemessen werden ? Es gibt einfach keinen sinnvollen Grund, anderes Material zu verwenden. Ist wie bei dem schon x-mal diskutierten Zeolith mit der ach so gewaltigen Besiedlungsfläche für Bakterien.: Leider sind die Poren so klein, dass überhaupt keine Bakterien hineinpasen und deshalb das Zeugs dieselbe Eignung hat wie Sand, der um Grössenordnungen billiger ist... 1000mal diskutiert, 1000mal ad absurdum geführt. 

Deshalb: Wen Du das Zeugs schon gekauft hast, hast Du eine Menge Geld vernichtet, aber es wird nicht schaden (*wenn* es nicht gedüngt ist...).

Ein Wort noch zu dem Material, das von den verschiedensten Herstellern als "Teicherde" verscherbelt wird: Da ist Vorsicht geboten, denn regelmässig ist dort Pflanzendünger untergemischt, der dann für herrlichen Algenwuchs sorgt. Teicherde ist für Teiche mit absolut nährstofflosem Substrat (Sand, Kies) gedacht, wenn man Pflanzen in Körbe setzt. Selbst da meine ich, dass lehmiges Substrat mit Depotdünger (Osmocote Düngekegel) besser geeignet und preiswerter ist.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Perilax (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Teichsubstrat*

Auch dir ganz herzlichen Dank für deine Antwort.

Sooo teuer war's zum Glück nicht. Wenn man das Verhältnis natürlich hochrechnen würde schon. Aber ein Beutel lag noch in unserem Budget 

Tjo, wir werden es sehen. Ich bin gespannt, wie mein Teich aussehen wird. Leider warten wir immer noch auf die Lieferung der Pflanzen.


----------

